# 3 day blackout



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

OKay so im starting a three day blackout. There tank isnt to bad but i figure ill reset the tank prior to adding my discus on Sunday. Im tired of the bba and staghorn and while its not spreading anymore the stuff thats there seems to be surviving even though my water quality has stabalized. There is only 2 farowellas in there now. I completed a big clean up and trim yesterday with a 25% water change. The tank is now wrapped with a black comforter and the lights and the pressurized C02 turned off. Canister filters and heaters are still running and i will do a good clean of both after reveal on Friday. My tank is completely cycled now but i expect an amonia spike due to BBA death on some of the volcano rock. Should i add a liquid amonia remover on the second day to stabalize the tank and not affect the farowellas too much?? My plants consist of Crypts, swords and vals. Which are all in good health. Im using this method as im afraid my sprial vals would not like the excel, bleech or peroxide treatments. any advice for me???


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

any livestock in the tank? if it's only plants, then ammonia isn't going to bother them.

Even with livestock, I doubt ammonia will be any problem (unless you have a huge amount of BBA) as denitrifying bacteria don't need light. You might want to increase oxygen flow though, as air circulation probably won't be that good under a comforter, and plants will be consuming oxygen in the dark.


----------

